# Straight Sided Chattanooga Coke bottle



## digdug (May 23, 2007)

Does anyone know a general value of a Straight Sided, Brown glass, Coca-Cola bottle?
 Has Coca-Cola in script around base, other side around base has Chattanooga, TEN and marked ROOT on the bottom. A friend wants to know and I wasn't sure 100% on value. Can't get a photo right now. But-I think it is in good shape, no chips or cracks.. Let me know a value.
 THANKS!


----------



## bottlenutboy (May 23, 2007)

very common coke little value as far as cokes go should be around $40-$45 if you find someone who wants it

 ebay isnt a good place to sell cokes they go too cheap if they are commons and there is always a boat load on there


----------



## capsoda (May 23, 2007)

Yep Spencer is close. They can get up to 50 at times if they are good ones.


----------



## grime5 (May 23, 2007)

isnt there one chatanooga s/s with tiny coke scipt on the heel that is pretty hard to find? seems i remember seeing one at one time or another. later greg


----------



## quarrylizard (May 29, 2007)

their is at least 16 different amber chattanooga coca-cola botlles,the earlyest ones are bottom script with only chattanooga on back...no tenn.....the most valueble one from that toun are the clear bottom script.very few clear ones exist for chattanooga.check out my web site for some pics...the clear ones will bring 100-150.the amber is all about which version and how good of shape....can bring 65 or so if they are the early ones......still looking for the hutch 3 to 5 thousand.....i got 100 for this one on e-bay.


----------



## quarrylizard (May 29, 2007)

This is the back side,the bottom of the oldest ones have a diamond c on the bottom,this is an unknown mark but i belive it is chattanooga bottling and ice co..i have found many ss coca -colas in chattanooga with the mark.however they are more rare than other ones.and i belive the first ss ones amber and clear.it is only my opinion though i have the toun and bottles to back it up....


----------



## quarrylizard (Jul 18, 2007)

look for the fine script,embossing....they are the first one after huches.... look at the difference in the script.


----------



## quarrylizard (Jul 18, 2007)

later version...


----------

